# Need 4 seat glider with table plans



## cankerman (Jul 30, 2009)

hey guys new to the forum as well as woodworking itself. I need some help have been looking for plans for this or something very similar but have had no luck on the various plan sites i visit: 
http://www.stacksandstacks.com/four-person-glider-with-table-and-canopy-cedar/?id=176&sku=128236&utm_medium=shoppingengine&utm_source=googlebase
They are popular at the various restaurants here in S Florida and they are very comfortable and quite relaxing to sit in and enjoy a leisurely afternoon. The closest that i've been able to find is:
http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/product/4713/Garden_Benches 
but it does not have the table in the middle and is more a swing than a glider. Hope you guys can help me!!!!!!!


----------



## mikewrobel (Aug 1, 2009)

*Adirondack Loveseat*

This won't answer the gliding part of the plans (but that looks easy). the seats are just Adirondack Loveseats. You build 2 of that and throw a table in the middle. I have the following plan from Norm:

http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0204

Good Luck.

BTW: I took Norms plan to Kinko's, made a regular size copy (had to make 2 or 3 copies) to get each 1/4 scale piece, then cut them out and blew them up 400%. Sometimes a longer piece would require 2 or 3 copies (11X17) taped together. Kinko's wouldn't copy them for me because of copyright, but I could use the self service. These are patterns for wood working and he thought I violating copy right!!??

Mike


----------

